

Getting funded: Step 0 – Prepare - rafaelc
http://blog.thansys.com/2011/07/03/getting-funded-step-0/

======
bsmith
Overall I think this is a decently cohesive and useful bit of advice.

However, I sense a bit of a disconnect between point 5 (Website) and point 7
(Financial Projections); if you don't even have a product out to users, how do
you have any grounds on which to make 3-5 year user growth, revenue, or
expense predictions? This reminds me of the typical "where do you see yourself
in 5 years" interview question.

~~~
sheynkman
I will make a point about financial projections... they are there to let the
VC know how you think about money vs. setting concrete goals. As far as "where
do you see yourself in five years" interview question... my favorite answer
was always "firing you." But, seriously, having a vision of where this thing
is going is a plus. And I want to see it from the very beginning.

